# Relaxation CD's



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Really enjoy listening my IVF CD but wondered if anyone had any recommendations for relaxation cd's to listen to when not going through treatment?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You may find some on this thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=387.0
L x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the link, never thought of there.  I love the music you get playing whilst having Spa treatments and trying to find smeothing like that.


----------

